
Twitter account reposting everything Trump tweets, suspended within 3 days - tobib
https://mashable.com/article/twitter-donald-trump-suspend-tweets-policy-violence/
======
izzydata
I wish we would all collectively agree not to use Twitter or consider it an
inappropriate place for such communication. I don't know how Twitter became a
serious enough platform for public figures to post on, but to me it still
feels equivalent to posting on your niche video game forum or MySpace. I can't
take anything seriously if they post it on Twitter.

~~~
text70
Twitter has always been a refuge of the small minded and the most superficial
aspects of our society. Couple that with raging narcissism, dog-whistle
politics, racism, and you have a weaponized platform. This is the dark side of
the tech. /u The light side is that it allows almost real-time reporting of
current events, crowdsorcing, and sentiment feedback to allow for responsible
action by people who pay attention.

~~~
saagarjha
Surely Twitter is both, just like every other platform?

~~~
ryandvm
I'm not sure it is. Twitter is short form by design. Most issues are complex.
I would suggest that short form dissertation on complex issues is pointless at
best and more often than not simply stokes conflict.

Have Twitter (and Facebook) provided valuable information to the world? Sure.
Have they also harmed democracies? I think it's fairly obvious they have.

Oh shoot, turns out it's a complex issue...

~~~
Joeri
The quality of conversation on facebook is not higher than twitter, just more
verbose. Twitter’s short form is not the cause for its deficiencies, the low
threshold for reaching a wide audience is.

------
rsynnott
I mean, Twitter have explicitly said in the past that they won't suspend
national leaders for breaking the rules, so this is entirely consistent with
this policy, as the reposter isn't a national leader.

------
ComputerGuru
This is just rage-bait content farm blog spam. Yes, it’s a poor experiment
because bots only retweeting aren’t allowed anyway. Yes, obviously the
president is held to a different standard. Yes, even Twitter says as much
(which just made POTUS and co even angrier). Yes, everyone upvoting this
already knew that.

~~~
znpy
he's not retweeting, he's reposting.

this is a different experiment: what if a regular person would be posting
content with the same language as Donald Trump?

the answe is, such person would see his twitter account suspended within three
days.

what can we extrapolate from this? maybe that twitter is whitelisting Tump
from its automatic content moderating bots/filters.

~~~
neaden
Right, but we also know that because Twitter says that. They are clear that
world leaders are held to a different standard then the general public because
Twitter's view is it is in the public's interest. You can disagree with this,
but it is not a secret.

------
dgrin91
Is there really any news here? Twitter has already and on multiple occasions
specified that political leader's tweets, including trump, fall under a public
interest exception

~~~
paddez
I'd imagine that the data on which tweets are contrary to Twitters own policy
- and are only up for public interest - would be fairly interesting

Twitter should try and make this a bit more visible in general.

~~~
rsynnott
That's what they did with the note on Trump's tweet that upset him so much.

------
TheChaplain
Everyone is hating on Twitter and I'm here enjoying the tweets from friends,
developers and opsec.

But seriously, having a good experience with Twitter is not hard I think.
Follow and interact with people who post interesting or funny stuff and
unfollow/block/mute political posters.

------
asplake
Possibly falls foul of Twitter’s ToS in less obvious ways?

Authenticity:

Platform manipulation and spam: You may not use Twitter’s services in a manner
intended to artificially amplify or suppress information or engage in behavior
that manipulates or disrupts people’s experience on Twitter.

Impersonation: You may not impersonate individuals, groups, or organizations
in a manner that is intended to or does mislead, confuse, or deceive others.

~~~
znpy
> Impersonation: You may not impersonate individuals, groups, or organizations
> in a manner that is intended to or does mislead, confuse, or deceive others.

the person doin this experiment was very clear about not being the real donald
trump.

------
EasyTiger_
Has anyone else deactivated Twitter of late?

~~~
jasonv
I unfollowed everyone a while ago, and have recently only re-followed the
police departments in my neighborhood, because of my proximity to certain
events.

I've kept the Twitter app on my iPad but not my iPhone, mostly to follow
certain trending topics in my downtime.

I don't miss it a whole lot, and I've upped my RSS feed count reading.

But mostly I want to stop consuming as much as I am consuming right now.

Read some books this last weekend... it was a far better use of my time, and a
much better outcome for my mood.

------
fortran77
It most likely got suspended because of an extremely large number of people
reporting it. He created the account so people will report it!

Also, Twitter stated that publicly elected national leaders tweets don't get
removed, because the people they lead, for better or worse, need to see what
they're saying. I, for one, want to know what my President says. This doesn't
mean I like it.

~~~
tubbs
> This account will tweet what the President tweets. Let’s see if it gets
> suspended for violating twitters TOS. Follow along with this social
> experiment. Report any tweets that violate the rules. Thank you

So the owner of the account just baited people to report posts. I don't see
anything newsworthy here.

~~~
fortran77
You and I know that. But Hacker News disagrees.

------
dpbriggs
Isn't it clear that Trump has violated the TOS several times by now, but who's
going to ban the president?

They added the 'Public interests exception' rule for a reason.

~~~
smitty1e
We understand the need for strict scrutiny in 1A restrictions. No trolling by
yelling "Fire!" in a crowded non-combusting, crowded theater.

So the question of whether the 'Public interests exception' should apply for a
website where any reasonable user knows the content is dodgy on its best day.

~~~
ta17711771
Stop SAYING this! Goodness HN has stopped caring about facts.

This ruling was not upheld. Please stop using this example, HN.

~~~
smitty1e
What specific case, then? I come here to learn. Please educate.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strict_scrutiny](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strict_scrutiny)

~~~
ben509
Schenk v US was partially overturned by Brandenburg v. Ohio.

We've come around, though, as Holmes' line of reasoning is very common today.

Some details in
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shouting_fire_in_a_crowded_the...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shouting_fire_in_a_crowded_theater)

~~~
bhupy
To add some more commentary:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2012/11/its-
tim...](https://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2012/11/its-time-to-stop-
using-the-fire-in-a-crowded-theater-quote/264449/)

Shouting "fire" in a crowded theater is protected by the 1A as long as it
passes the Brandenburg Test of "imminent lawless action".

------
admiralspoo
Twitter needs to be regulated as a publisher if they insist on curating
viewpoints and censoring opinions they don't like.

~~~
paulgb
I've seen versions of this take over the last few days and I'm curious what
the actual stance is.

Is the belief that Twitter shouldn't have any rules against violence speech,
or that those rules shouldn't apply to the president? Or is the belief that
the president hasn't violated those rules, but if he did the rules should
still apply to him?

~~~
ben509
What does any of that have to do with curating viewpoints?

~~~
paulgb
I'm interpreting "censoring opinions they don't like" to be a reference to
Twitter blocking likes/retweets on a Trump tweet for violating the TOS on
violence. I'm asking what OP's positive stance on that is.

------
ed25519FUUU
> _Let’s see if it gets suspended for violating twitters TOS._

How is this a story? A user called “suspendthepres” posted the presidents
tweets and encouraged like-minded individuals to report them... gets banned?

